# Wonder Which Bread recipe would....



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

do well for making a King Cake or two?  Wondering if Roller's bread would!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 17, 2013)

It should work. I remember a thread where someone made cinnamon rolls with it & if it worked good for that I would think it should work for a King cake. I am by no means a bread expert though!  What are you gonna hide in it?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

That was what I was thinking...cinn rolls..why not King Cake.....a baby of course!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Have a few of the "babies" left over from a party.  Thank you B!


----------



## candycoated (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey! I posted pics of cin rolls with that recipe!

I've actually made that bread recipe a couple of times since then, I subbed butter in place of the oil once, and I used extra virgin olive oil the third time. But the flavor difference is slight, any version of this recipe would work.

Here are my opinions tho:

I liked oil better for the plain loaf bread, especially olive oil.

I think the butter would be best for desserts.

I took pics of what I did with the olive oil recipe, but I didn't want to share them because... well... it isn't worthy of being posted IMO. Since the hubs doesn't like veggies, the pizza I made looks really boring. But here's a pic as proof that I've made this recipe a few times. ;p













IMG_0291.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 17, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2013)

candycoated said:


> I took pics of what I did with the olive oil recipe, but I didn't want to share them because... well... it isn't worthy of being posted IMO. *Since the hubs doesn't like veggies*, the pizza I made looks really boring. But here's a pic as proof that I've made this recipe a few times. ;p
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What !!!  No onions or peppers or tomatoes or garlic ??  .... I can totally understand no avocados or no artichokes.... the devil makes those last two....


----------



## candycoated (Jan 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> What !!!  No onions or peppers or tomatoes or garlic ??  .... I can totally understand no avocados or no artichokes.... the devil makes those last two....


hehe, um... the onion, garlic, and pepper are in powder form in the tomato sauce! :p

But yeah, if I use veggies for flavor, I have to use powder, or cut them real big so he can easily pick them out.


----------



## linguica (Jan 17, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> candycoated said:
> 
> 
> > I took pics of what I did with the olive oil recipe, but I didn't want to share them because... well... it isn't worthy of being posted IMO. *Since the hubs doesn't like veggies*, the pizza I made looks really boring. But here's a pic as proof that I've made this recipe a few times. ;p
> ...


 A pizza with avocados, artichokes, goat cheese, and alfalfa sprouts is California Fusion Cuisine...........total garbage IMHO


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

You guys have me dreaming up stuff with this recipe! The cinnamon rolls made me want to make them.....that is what started my pea brain thinking about King Cake. I prefer the cinnamon version to the cream cheese one.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 17, 2013)

314394_2335008928807_2063420040_n.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jan 17, 2013
__ 1






The cinnamon rolls are mighty good, so I can't see any reason why it wouldn't make an awesome King Cake.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 17, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhh yum! :drool:


----------



## jkc64 (Jan 17, 2013)

candycoated said:


> hehe, um... the onion, garlic, and pepper are in powder form in the tomato sauce! :p
> 
> But yeah, if I use veggies for flavor, I have to use powder, or cut them real big so he can easily pick them out.


A man I can relate to leave the rabbit food to the rabbits, Meat & cheese please!! 

OOPS shrooms gota have shrooms


----------



## dward51 (Jan 17, 2013)

I had never heard of a "king cake".  Googled it and it looks very interesting (and lots of stuffing options)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_cake


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2013)

King Cake is great! Being Polish, I have always had/made Babka, typically Cheese, Cinnamon and Almond Paste filled for Easter Breakfast. Rollers Bread recipe will work fine but I would sub Butter in for the Oil and 6 Egg Yolks would add some richness and the yellow color that is traditional in these types of breads. Do not use Whole eggs as the Albumin will make the bread Tough and cause premature Staling...JJ


----------



## roller (Jan 17, 2013)

I think it will do just fine..Living in Louisiana I have never eaten a King Cake..some reason I just can`t eat anything with those colors on it..Kinda like I can`t drink anything that is Blue...


----------



## candycoated (Jan 18, 2013)

@KathrynN, Now I wanna make a King Cake too! And if we use JJs advice about adding egg yolks... guess what we can do with the whites? Practice making divinity!!

@Linguica, I made asian dumplings for the first time the other day. I thought maybe you'd enjoy that information. :) Here's proof:













IMG_0297.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Jan 18, 2013






ground pork, sesame oil, bok choy, napa cabbage, ginger, carrots, green onion, shiitake mushrooms... needed something like cilantro or maybe lemon grass.

@mdboatbum, beautiful breads!

@jkc64, do you not eat fruit too?

@dward51, I tried a chocolate filled once, it was called a Zulu King Cake. :)

@JJ, You are so smart, I'm adding you to my follow list.

@Roller, Go to Hawaii, spend all your money on Hula Women, and Blue Curacao Pina Colodas! Maybe that'll cure ya!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 18, 2013)

Roller said:


> I think it will do just fine..Living in Louisiana I have never eaten a King Cake..some reason I just can`t eat anything with those colors on it..Kinda like I can`t drink anything that is Blue...


Bless your Heart Roller! 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> King Cake is great! Being Polish, I have always had/made Babka, typically Cheese, Cinnamon and Almond Paste filled for Easter Breakfast. Rollers Bread recipe will work fine but I would sub Butter in for the Oil and 6 Egg Yolks would add some richness and the yellow color that is traditional in these types of breads. Do not use Whole eggs as the Albumin will make the bread Tough and cause premature Staling...JJ


Thanks Chef!  Will do that!


----------



## candycoated (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm gonna do it!

My SIL and fam are coming in town this weekend. I love it when they visit because that means I can practice making deserts!

Sometimes they are great, and sometimes not so great. ;p

My SILs husband is from the pacific northwest, he visited NOLA for the first time last year, with us, on a little vacay.

Since Mardi Gras is coming up, feb 9th this year, I wanna make this for them.

So I've been looking over the original recipe and letting the suggestions of yolks and butter roll around in my head, and I thought... what would happen if I used warm milk instead of water!?!


----------



## candycoated (Jan 30, 2013)

One more question... I was thinking maybe I should use cake flour, or pastry flour, and not add the vital wheat gluten Mdboatbum taught me turns all purpose to bread flour.

Look, I'm learning stuff!

p.s.- my mom taught me to use all-purpose flour, and when a recipe calls for self rising, just add 1.5tsp baking powder and 0.5tsp salt. And Baking powder = 3 parts baking soda & 1 part tartar.

This advice has never failed me yet, although I've never made my own baking powder.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 30, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> King Cake is great! Being Polish, I have always had/made Babka, typically Cheese, Cinnamon and Almond Paste filled for Easter Breakfast. Rollers Bread recipe will work fine but I would sub Butter in for the Oil and 6 Egg Yolks would add some richness and the yellow color that is traditional in these types of breads. Do not use Whole eggs as the Albumin will make the bread Tough and cause premature Staling...JJ


I thought Babka was polish for "Grandma"?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldn't find the purple and yellow sugar crystals around here.  Didn't want to make any at home....have the Green colored one.  Sweet talked one of the Baker ladies in Publix to let me "buy" some and she handed me 2 bags and said...here!  I spill more than that in a days time.  I have the decorative parts and a baby to put into it too!

Thanks for the recipe additions Chef Jimmy!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 31, 2013)

candycoated said:


> One more question... I was thinking maybe I should use cake flour, or pastry flour, and not add the vital wheat gluten Mdboatbum taught me turns all purpose to bread flour.
> 
> Look, I'm learning stuff!
> 
> ...


Not sure on that one. I'm basically bumping your question so maybe someone who knows more about this bread stuff might see it and provide an answer. I like your mom's ideas. There's nothing worse than wanting to make something and not having the right kind of flour. Years ago, we tried to make Yorkshire pudding with self rising flour as we'd run out of AP. Let's just say it didn't go too well. Remember that movie "The Blob"?...


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 31, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I couldn't find the purple and yellow sugar crystals around here.  Didn't want to make any at home....have the Green colored one.  Sweet talked one of the Baker ladies in Publix to let me "buy" some and she handed me 2 bags and said...here!  I spill more than that in a days time.  I have the decorative parts and a baby to put into it too!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe additions Chef Jimmy!


That's awesome!! Its so rare (around here anyway) when people are willing to go out of their way to help you out. Can't wait to hear how the cake turns out.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 31, 2013)

Lady Kat, I couldn't find premade in purple and yellow either, so I bought the food color in purple, green, and yellow. Gonna try to make my own. Hope I dont end up with a big brown mess, wish me luck!

Well, it seems I'm gonna have'ta call super chemist Chef JimmyJ to the rescue, I bet he'd know if warm milk could be subbed for water.


----------



## candycoated (Jan 31, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> Not sure on that one. I'm basically bumping your question so maybe someone who knows more about this bread stuff might see it and provide an answer. I like your mom's ideas. There's nothing worse than wanting to make something and not having the right kind of flour. Years ago, we tried to make Yorkshire pudding with self rising flour as we'd run out of AP. Let's just say it didn't go too well. Remember that movie "The Blob"?...


Heck I have problems making pudding with AP flour, so I just cheat and use cornstarch.

FYI, I left out an important part of the equation my mother taught me: 1.5tsp + 0.5tsp salt *per 1 cup of AP flour* turns it in to Self-Rising.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

Mel sent a PM so I thought you would all like to see my answer...

When we are making Bread of any type what captures the CO2 generated by the yeast is the Gluten Strands that form in the Flour when we add water and Mix/Knead it a lot. No water, No Gluten. The more Gluten the chewier the bread will be. Think Pizza or Italian Bread...Really Chewy, it is made with a High Gluten flour, Salt, Water and maybe a little EVOO for flavor, it is then Mixed and Kneaded for at least 15 minutes, a long time by Hand. In the store you would look for " Better for Bread " Flour. My fav is King Arthur Blue label. On the other end of the spectrum is things like Biscuits, Pie Crust and Cake. We Don't want them chewy we want Tender and Flakey. So in this case we use a Low Gluten Flour like Cake Flour or Pastry Flour, a small amount of Water and very little mixing, just enough until the dough comes together. Again I like King Arthur, comes in a box with a Brown Label. In between is All Purpose Flour, King Arthur Red Label, does a pretty good job in just about any recipe but you are going to sacrifice a little at both extreme ends, it's a Texture thing. Now, in All cases only use Unbleached Flours of any brand and if using a Generic look for one that lists Malted Barley as one of the ingredients, gives more flavor and is a food source for Yeast in bread baking, it will be most similar to the King Arthur's formula. Here is a link to see what I am talking about and the different labels...http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/ingredients/flours

There are a couple of other things that affect the Gluten and chewiness in Bread Dough. One is Whole Wheat Flour or grains containing Bran. The sharp edges of the Bran cut through the Gluten Strands and will make a Dense Bread and any type of Fat added will reduce the amount of Gluten Stands that form or " Shorten " the Gluten...That is where the Baking Term Shortening comes from. We add Shortining to things like Biscuits, Pie Dough and Cakes to make them more tender. Now Milk, Butter, Oil and Egg Yolks all contain Fat so adding them to a Bread dough will make it more Tender, they also add flavor and richness. In this particular situation we want to strike a Balance between Chewy, Rich and Tender. So a Bread Flour or All Purpose Flour is what you want for Chewiness then substituting in Milk for water and Egg Yolks with some Butter will Tenderize the dough and add a Rich Flavor.

Lastly, always add the Salt required because it is a Conditioner, makes gluten more stable, and enhances Flavor. Sugar makes the Dough Sweet but Brown Sugar and Honey are Hygroscopic aka Water Loving, so they help Bread and Sweet Doughs stay Moister and Fresher longer, you don't have to scarf the entire King Cake in one day. Honey also Browns at a lower temp so the Color of the bread crust is darker...

Oh Yeah...One more thing...Yeast comes in Three types. Fresh Cake Yeast (shape, not for cake), Active Dry Yeast and Rapid Rise aka Instant Yeast. Both Cake and Active Dry have to be dissolved in a portion of the Warm Water or Milk with a bit of sugar until all bubbly, it can then be mixed into the rest of the ingredients. Rapid Rise/Instant Yeast can go in with the dry ingredients and does not have to be dissolved first. Saves time. I have found Fleischmanns or Red Star Yeasts to be the Best...

You have just read most of the Day One Lecture of every Baking and Pastry Course in the world...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## candycoated (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, thank you for taking the time to write down the details Super Chemist Chef JimmyJ!

I really appreciate it.

I'm definitely gonna have to read this a couple time, or three... maybe four.

But lets see, milk will be okay to sub for water, but I need some water to proof the active dry yeast.

AP flour is fine to use, especially in king cake where you want it a bit chewy.

I'll also use light brown sugar. I like the fact that brown sugar has iron in. Because if you are gonna eat sugar calories may as well get something out of it. :)

I usually buy the big packages of gold medal AP flour at Sams, so I got a lot of it on hand. (But I will look into other flours now!)

It has malted barley, but it is bleached. So what's the reasoning behind using unbleached vs bleached?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 31, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Wow, thank you for taking the time to write down the details Super Chemist Chef JimmyJ!
> 
> I really appreciate it.* No Problem.*
> 
> ...


----------



## candycoated (Jan 31, 2013)

Ah, so I should apply the same reasoning that I use with brown sugar to flour. I think I understand!

JimmyJ, I can't say thank you enough. Lots of love coming your way!

I got a quote I think you'll like, about cancer causing things:

_Poison is in everything, and no thing is without poison. The dosage makes it either a poison or a remedy. ~Paracelsus (the father of toxicology)_


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2013)

Melissa, You are correct! Bleached Flour is just way more processed. It is in 99% of anything commercially Baked, Bread and such, but given the choice and similar pricing go Unbleached. You may also consider Turbinado Sugar ( Sugar in the Raw) though more expensive it is a less processed natural form of Sugar. Even Brown Sugar is Cane or Sugar Beet Juice that is fully processed in to White Sugar...But Brown Sugar is made by mixing the rendered Molasses back into the White sugar to make it Brown. Turbinado is the cane juice having the water content reduced down until it crystallizes again simple and natural...JJ


----------



## candycoated (Feb 2, 2013)

I may not have the flour but I got the sugar!

sugar cane syrup, molasses, light/dark corn syrup, honey, stevia (actually pretty good in hot/iced tea)

processed white, browns, powdered

turbinado, some other fancy raw sugar cane that is so "organic" it has little bits of plant schmutz in it- I assume not good for candy making because the foreign particles may seed a sugar crystal matrix.

I tried to learn a bit about sugar when I was on my quest to find the best sugar to caramelize on top of custard. It seemed large grain turbinado performed the best and white powdered sugar the worst.


----------



## candycoated (Feb 3, 2013)

*warning- this is one of those learn from my mistakes post"

I made the King Cake... I thought it was an epic fail, but I finished what I started, and in the end it was edible, and to my surprise... tasty!

I made the colored sugar with processed white sugar. A larger granule would have made a prettier sprinkle.













IMG_0359.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 2, 2013






I used Roller's Amish Bread recipe as the outline, and used all the substitutions and additions discussed in this thread.

2 c warm milk (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 c light brown sugar
1 1/2 TBS active dry yeast
2 tsp salt
1/4 c butter
6 large egg yolks
6 c AP flour
1 TBS vital wheat gluten
2 tsp cinnamon powder
1 reserved egg white + 1TBS water whisked together for basting before baking
Filling (made the night before and stored in the fridge- applied cold):

16 oz cream cheese
1 c turbinado
1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp madagascar bourbon vanilla
1 egg
4 TBS AP flour
Icing:

2 c powdered white sugar
2 tsp madagascar bourbon vanilla
added milk till right consistency... little over 2 TBS
I suggest cutting the recipe in half for one cake.

Yeah, I was thinking I could handle it, but... I was wrong. Ended up presenting the finished product on a cutting board because it was the only thing in my pantry that would accomdate.

Here's a pic after rolling out, filling, and pressing the ends together:













IMG_0362.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 2, 2013






This is my greased "seasoned" cookie sheet. ;p 14 x 17

I had some trouble pinching the seams and ends together. During baking the filling seeped out on to the floor of my oven. I put some cake pans in the oven to catch the mess, but I'm still gonna need to clean my oven. :/

The first 20 minutes I baked it uncovered, then I needed to tent it with foil. Since it was leaking I didn't want to pull the oven rack out to make the tenting process easier. This resulted in a part of the cake not getting protected, and the crust burnt a bit:













IMG_0363.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 3, 2013






BTW, that cheesecake type filling on the cookie sheet there tasted real good! ;p

(how you like those burnt ends? ;p)

At this point I almost threw it away, but decided to finish:













IMG_0365.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 3, 2013






And a plated picture:













IMG_0366.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 3, 2013






See? Not bad at all! :)

Any questions or critiques are welcome!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

Lady Mel! I think you did good! I am going to try my hand today! You don't even want to see the floor of my oven! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## candycoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you Lady Kat. (hugs)

I think it's time to buy a new oven, one of them self cleaning ones. :)

BTW, I really think making the dough cinnamon flavor was a good call, definitely do that!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 3, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Thank you Lady Kat. (hugs)
> I think it's time to buy a new oven, one of them self cleaning ones. :)
> 
> BTW, I really think making the dough cinnamon flavor was a good call, definitely do that!



I am probably going to do a cinnamon pecan filling. Hmmmmmmm :drool


----------



## candycoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Mmmm, pecans are my favorite nut, and also my choice of wood to smoke with. :)

Please tell us about your cake when you're done. I'd love to see that cinnamon pecan filling.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

Still looks great! I am curious as to what temp you baked at? 350*F is as high as I go with things like this. It lets the interior get done without burning the crust. Your choice of Cheese, while tasty, is too wet to to set properly before the moisture in the cheese turns to steam and causes a blow out. You can cut vent slits in the top that will help release the steam but the whole deal will probably collapse and not look as pretty. A more common Cheese Filling in baking is made with Farmer's Cheese, a dryer style of Small Curd Cottage Cheese or Riccotta. It is available in many parts of the country under the brand name Friendship Farmers Cheese. Here is a link to participating Stores...http://www.friendshipdairies.com/products/wheretobuy.html  You can also use the small curd Cottage Cheese or Riccotta but you must line a sieve with two layers of Cheese Cloth, place the cheese inside and top with a 1 lb weight and let drain overnight. You get a nice dry yet crumbly cheese to work with. You can also make your own Farmers Cheese if you wish, Yes I will give you my Recipe! The Cheese is then mixed with Sugar, Egg Yolk, Vanilla, Lemon Zest and Flour to help bind into a creamy yet firm filling...I hope you enjoy this...JJ

Cheese Filling

2C Farmers Cheese

2ea Egg Yolks

1/2C Sugar, more if you want it sweeter.

3T AP Flour 

1/2 tsp Vanilla Extract

Lemon Zest to Taste, Optional

Fold together, gently, until well combined. Refrigerate until ready to use.

Farmers Cheese

1Gal Whole Milk

1Qt Buttermilk

3T White Vinegar

1-2T Kosher Salt, taste the milk, should be salty but not harsh

Place the Milk and Salt in a heavy bottom pot and heat Low and Slow to 185*F or just begins to simmer. Turn off heat.

Add the Buttermilk then Vinegar and slowly stir just until the curd start to form. Leave the whole deal rest 30 minutes, with out touching.

Line a large Sieve with 2 layers of Cheesecloth about 12" Square. Place the Sieve over a wide pot. Using a slotted spoon or small sieve, Gently lift the Curds from the Whey and place in the cheesecloth.

Allow to drain 5 minutes then fold the cheesecloth to cover the Cheese. Top with a 1 Lb weight, I use a bowl with 2C water, and let drain at least 1 hour or overnight in the refer.

The Cheese is now ready to use in any recipe the calls for Farmers Cheese, Cottage Cheese or Riccotta...I have used it in Lasagna and Cheese Pierogi...You can even eat it as a Spread on Bagels with Smoked Salmon and Onion or on Toast sprinkled with Cinnamon Sugar or Honey. Mix in finely minced Garlic, Chives, Thyme or any Herbs you like for a homemade Garlic Cheese Spread...

Yields is about 1 Lb or about 2 cups Cheese that will keep 5 days covered in the refer.


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I had never heard of a "king cake".  Googled it and it looks very interesting (and lots of stuffing options)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_cake


Me neither....so thanx for savin me havin to Google...lol. Learned a lot!


----------



## bonnie b (Feb 3, 2013)

Yum yum yum yum YUMMMMM!!!! That cheese sounds de-lish!!! This darn thread has made me hungry...lol.  

And I bookmarked this page for the weath of info from Chef JJ.  So much science to baking...who knew?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

Bonnie, In the Pro world, Most Bakers can cook and work a variety of stations, Saute, Grill, Veg and such. But very few Chef's can Bake. Bakers must create and follow Formulas precisely but Chef's follow Recipes, often embellishing with their own touches or measuring by eye. If a Baker tries deviating, the Cake falls or the Pie Crust is tough...JJ


----------



## candycoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey bonnie b :) I like your enthusiasm, nice to meet you.

Candy can be difficult too.

Chef JimmyJ- I baked at 350*. The picture came out darker than it really was, it looks black in the pic but was more like dark brown. The dark spots were actually palatable with icing, it was the dry texture of that section that was really unsatisfactory.

Wow, thank you for the lessons in cheese. I will try it.

What can I do with the whey? I know I've seen whey protein listed on the nutrition label of some products. Can I freeze it?

Got any cooking textbook suggestions? Forget cookbooks, I want instructions like you give em!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Mel, Other cheeses like Mozzarella the curd is coagulated with Rennet, leaving a still useful Whey that then can be reheated and with the addition of an Acid will form the fine Curds of Riccotta. Unfortunately taking Milk heating it and adding Acid leaves a Whey that is spent. It is really just sour salty water at this point. 

The Culinary Institute of America's Textbook...The Professional Chef is a great one. It is written for student learning to be Pros so it has Chef and Restaurant history along with info on equipment and so on. When it comes to food stuffs it assumes you know Nothing so it goes into details about everything useful. 

On Cooking:  A Text Book of Culinary Fundamentals is another good one and what I taught out of. Similar layout, but 3X the price.

Have fun and feel free to PM a question anytime...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

As Promised to Lady Mel and others.  I did make 2 King Cakes yesterday.  Found a recipe that sounded really good and not too hard.  I want to change up some things....like add twice the amount of filling required...but I always try a new recipe the way it's written the 1st time...then change it to my tastes the next one.  Here goes!













DSCN3992.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Dough is made and it's in the oven with the light on...for the 1st rise.













DSCN3995.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






The recipe said to make 2...this is the second one.  There needs to be more filling...but 1st shot...here we go!













DSCN3996.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here are the 2 King Cakes to-be













DSCN3997.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here they are again with cuts made into the dough for steam to escape and now for another 1 hour rise.













DSCN3998.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






They didn't rise that much...but this is before the oven













DSCN4000.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






35 minutes at 375 degrees and I see where I made some boo-boos...But Who cares...my 1st time.













DSCN4001.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here the 1st one is all pretty. 













DSCN4002.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Here is the 2nd one...and its pretty too.  Boo-boos and all.













DSCN4006.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Tasted great....just still going to double the amount of the filling next time.  This recipe would make great rolls or cinnamon rolls too.

Let me know what yall think!  I know where I made mistakes...but it tasted good and that is what counts!

Kat


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

Well it looks like ya`ll done good with this project..Now where is the beads ????
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Now try my Praline recipe.....


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

Roller said:


> Well it looks like ya`ll done good with this project..Now where is the beads ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had/have beads hanging on my French Quarter Picture in the Dining Room...they had a lot of dust on them....should have put it on them.  LOL

Oh yes...would love to have a new praline recipe.  Mine stinks!  Have tried and tried and they are always gritty.  Is yours the creamy ones or the *real ones*?


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

Lets just say I have never had any complaints..They are on here...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks excellent Kat, I bet it did taste good!

Here's Roller's pralines.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113274/creole-goodness

His look perfect, like they could be hanging out in Aunt Sally's window.

I do have some nice Mardi Gras beads hanging off the curtains in my bedroom!

Queen of Hearts:













IMG_0369.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 4, 2013






NOLA Saints- the football beads are so cute!













IMG_0371.JPG



__ candycoated
__ Feb 4, 2013






Ok Roller, I showed my beads, now you gotta show your boobies! ;p


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Looks excellent Kat, I bet it did taste good!
> 
> Here's Roller's pralines.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113274/creole-goodness
> ...



LMBO!!!!!!  Thank you Lady Mel. My grand daughter had mine this weekend too. I don't know where the ended up.gotta get mine back on the frame. I have masks and beads at the shop too. Gonna pull them out soon!

I got the recipe...and commented so it could be new again. :yahoo:


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Looks excellent Kat, I bet it did taste good!
> 
> Here's Roller's pralines.
> 
> ...


Your a funny girl I am old remember !!!!!


----------



## candycoated (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, lets compromise... how about some chicken breast q-view! :)


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

Well how about the BB Ribs I smoked yesterday...? Guess I have to show you something...


----------



## roller (Feb 4, 2013)

food 11 004.JPG



__ roller
__ Feb 4, 2013


----------



## candycoated (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, you dog gone show off!

Those look sooooo delicious!

Did you rub em down with that mustard in the picture? Looks like creole mustard... I bet that would work real good, a little horseradish, mmmMmmm.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey.... I have to show Bride's Mardi Gras mask.... She wouldn't let me use it for tying flies.... 

                            













Mardi Gras.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 4, 2013


----------



## candycoated (Feb 4, 2013)

Jeepers, look at all those peepers!

Dave, that is a mask worthy of showing off.

And if you make fishing lures out of that, I will help your wife whoop your butt!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

OMG!  That mask is gorgeous!  I would whup your butt too is you used that for fishing lures. 

Here is my piece of the "home land" in my house.  Part in the Dining room and the other in my kitchen.













DSCN4008.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






On the wall above the dining room table













DSCN4007.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






My Kitchen...a place of Honor...with my Mama's Rolling pin


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

I didn't know what a King cake was yesterday and today (thanks to Kat and Mel) I done seen two!!!!

Very nice ladies!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I didn't know what a King cake was yesterday and today (thanks to Kat and Mel) I done seen two!!!!
> 
> Very nice ladies!
> 
> Bill


Bill....they are soooo good.  Find one and buy it...and let Steph and the kids try it.  No hogging all of it!


----------



## candycoated (Feb 4, 2013)

Cool story and shrine with the rollin' pin Lady Kat!

My MIL has a bunch of Gulf Shores Shrimp Festival posters lining the hallway that leads to the game room.

We're planning on going to Orange Beach this year. Looking at 5BR condos (with a kitchen!!) to sleep 11 adults, and 3 children.


----------



## roller (Feb 5, 2013)

candycoated said:


> Oh, you dog gone show off!
> 
> Those look sooooo delicious!
> 
> Did you rub em down with that mustard in the picture? Looks like creole mustard... I bet that would work real good, a little horseradish, mmmMmmm.


Yes I did and yes it is and I used some Slap Ya Mama  Cajun seasoning on top of that...I do not like sweet ribs...and thank you for the complement..


----------

